# Solved: Wireless Connection Quit Working after Windows Update



## JG-TX (Aug 19, 2012)

My wife's computer was working fine. Two nights ago, a Windows update was automatically installed. Now, it will not connect to the internet. The map shows it connected to the network. We have several other devices on our network both wired and wireless and all of them are working fine.

I was able to use system restore yesterday to roll back the update. It still did not work. However, I tried connecting to a neighbor's wireless. It said something about refreshing the adapter and then it connected to our network and was working fine. Unfortunately, when she shut down last night, the windows update was reapplied. I turned off automatic updates and tried using system restore. It did not work this time. I removed every update that was applied in the last 48 hours but I still cannot get the computer to connect to the internet. However, it does connect to the internet when I bring it up in Safe Mode.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> However, it does connect to the internet when I bring it up in Safe Mode.


 is this both wireless and wired ?

What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, Mcafee , AVG etc

try a tcp/ip stack repair

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7*

Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

ReStart (reboot) the machine.

Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## lalican (Aug 20, 2012)

I got the exact same problem yesterday after I updated Windows saturday night. But my problem got solved after I used system restore to the exact timeb efore the update. Maybe you need to use system restore again to an earlier point?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, Mcafee , AVG etc


20th August 2012
McAfee has updated a file that has caused issues with McAfee antivirus products and disruption to some customers' Internet service, for more information go

http://mcaf.ee/s3b79


----------



## JG-TX (Aug 19, 2012)

I still cannot connect to the Internet.

First, I tried the TCP/IP stack repair. All three commands executed successully. After rebooting, I could not connect to the Internet.

The computer has McAfee installed so I brought it up in safe mode so that I could get online and updated the DAT file. I rebooted and confirmed that I had the DAT file (6809) that was supposed to resolve the issue but I still could not connect to the internet.

I tried the TCP/IP stack repair again. Again, everything ran fine but still no internet after reboot.

I am connecting to the internet through wireless in safe mode.

I have tried selecting other restore points in system restore but none of the work. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Plusnettechlad (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi guys,


We've been getting calls about this all day at Plusnet, I noticed you might need some help fixing this, I found out a few tips today.


Firstly can you ping the router, if it fails, your most likely affected by the Windows update, also the "unidentied network" is a noticeable symptom. 

If you can ping the router, Gratz! all you need to do it go to your start menu > control panel > depending on Os windows 7 is programs and features, Xp add and remove programs. Once in here select Mcafee, you can right click it and press uninstall. Restart computer, jobs a good'en we're back online, just reinstall should work fine (I have only seen it once in the past couple of days when a customer could ping router but was a windows update issue).


Ok if you can't ping the router, oh dear, if you do ipconfig as well it will most likely not give you a default gatesway or ipv4 address. First step is to disable and renable the network adaptor in your "change adaptor settings" for 7, Vista is set to "manage network adpators" in network and sharing centre. If you have XP you might have connect to in your start ment, click on that and go on network connections, This will also be located in your control panel, one in here, right click your connection, like Ethernet local area connect, or wireless network connection 2 etc.


Alot of my fellow tech guys were just suggesting system restore, but I wanted to find out the actual KB number, and after a lot of kind customers let me exploye there computer on what the issues could be. Plus i had one call were a customer had no restore points due to not having it set, so in case you don't have any restore points (even after ticking show more restore points), we'll have to remove each Microsoft windows update, after pressing uninstall an update or windows component down the left hand side or programs or add and remove programs. Ignore the other updates when the list loads, the section we care about is the Microsoft Windows, organise these in date by clicking installed-on, and remove any there up untill the 16/08/12.


If you see a Kb number ending with either 500, 209, 073 remove them, as they seem to be the main culprits.


I hope this helps, and I hope you all the best of luck, if I find anything else out i'll let you know 

Plusnettechlad 
Doin ya proud!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> The computer has McAfee installed so I brought it up in safe mode so that I could get online and updated the DAT file. I rebooted and confirmed that I had the DAT file (6809) that was supposed to resolve the issue but I still could not connect to the internet.


 in which case did you use the removal tool - which they also recommend if not resolved
the removel tool seems to be how to resolve the issue on most other posts here
* Mcafee Removal Tool *
http://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=TS101331

http://majorgeeks.com/McAfee_Consumer_Product_Removal_Tool_d5420.html

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

Once removed - if you still have an issue 


> I am connecting to the internet through wireless in safe mode.


then try a clean boot to see which startup program is causing the issue 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/331796

Once mcafee has been removed - if you decide to to re-install here are some alternatives

*--------------------------------------------------------------*
i'm not an expert here - but if you look through the security forum, you will see a lot of recommendations for windows 7

The windows 7 firewall is considered adequate and especially if you are connected behind a router.
Have a read in our "general security" forum and look for the advice from our security gurus, they are identified with a gold shield next to their name

Several excellent free antivirus programs are available (But you should only ever have 1 on the PC at a time otherwise this can cause issues ).

*Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE) *
http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/security_essentials/default.aspx

*Avast*
http://www.avast.com/free-antivirus-download

*AntiVir*
http://majorgeeks.com/Avira_AntiVir_Personal_-_FREE_Antivirus_d955.html

EST Nod 32 also gets a lot of very good reviews although it is not free
*ESET NOD32*
http://www.eset.com/home/

these Two programs are also recommended to be on the PC and can be on with any of the above antivirus programs.

*Malwarebytes*
http://www.malwarebytes.org/mbam.php
*superantispyware*
http://www.superantispyware.com/download.html

*--------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## JG-TX (Aug 19, 2012)

I uninstalled McAfee and am having no problems connecting to the internet.

I went ahead and reinstalled it and everything is still working fine.

Thanks for the recommendations on other antivirus programs. I will take a look at them.

Thanks for everyone's help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: thanks for letting us know 
*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------

